# The Miami Heat will not make it to the ECF



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The New Jersey Nets will. Everytime I think Miami is about to turn the corner and become a legit championship contender, someone gets injured. The chemistry is just off on that team. Antoine Walker just really ****s things up. Last year's team, while not as attractive on paper--at this point last year everyone knew their roles. This year's team, nobody knows what anybody else is doing.

Meanwhile the Nets have finally put it all together. Wouldn't be shocked if they won the title this year honestly. No team has it figured out like the Nets do right now.

The Heat are headed to a rough offseason, methinks.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Thats yesterdays news man..haha. Everyone knows this Miami team is banged up. I too want to see the NJ Nets in the Finals :cheers:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Everyone talks up Miami, but I agree to an extent. The Heat are the champions of the "what-if" league. They were last year, and are again this year.

Their saving grace is Dwyane Wade. He is amazing and even with guys like Payton, Walker and even Posey being shaky fits, I think the three players that can carry them through to the eastern conference finals are Dwyane Wade, Shaquille O'Neal and Alonzo Mourning. That's great inside-outside balance right there. 

I think they can beat the Nets, but I can't say I'd be surprised if they didn't. At this point, they are fairly equal in my eyes. They have no chance of beating the Pistons, though.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Nets have zero, I repeat, *zero* shot of defeating the Heat in the postseason unless:

1) Zo and Williams are still not playing and/or injured against them.
2) One of Wade or Shaq gets injured between now and the postseason.

But if the Heat aren't healthy, yes, I can see an upset by the Nets.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> The New Jersey Nets will. Everytime I think Miami is about to turn the corner and become a legit championship contender, someone gets injured. The chemistry is just off on that team. Antoine Walker just really ****s things up. * Last year's team, while not as attractive on paper--at this point last year everyone knew their roles*. This year's team, nobody knows what anybody else is doing.
> 
> The Heat are headed to a rough offseason, methinks.


maybe we disagree on what attractive on paper is. but i think that because everyone had such a defined role it made it a very appealing team.

wade - a guy who does everything but 3
dj- a guy who does nothing but 3
eddie jones - role playing defensive veteran who can still shoot
udonis haslem - young bigman who grabs boards and has the midrange game
shaquille oneal - old but still uses the 320lb frame to dominate on offense

Zo - still has ridiculous knack for shotblocking, complements shaq well
keyon dooling - not usually noteworthy, but shot like 70% for two series

i love teams that balance eachother out so well, and although im not a heat fan, i admired the GM for aquisition of such a balanced team (in terms of roles, obviously shaq and d-wade be killing the talent measure)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i dont understand why they tried to change a team up so much after being only 2 min. from winning game 7 of the ECF last year against detroit. I just think they tried to fix something that simply wasnt broke...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I think the three players that can carry them through to the eastern conference finals are Dwyane Wade, Shaquille O'Neal and Alonzo Mourning. That's great inside-outside balance right there.


How is that an inside outside balance? Wade scores most of his points in the paint. It's an inside-inside balance. And they have no perimeter defense, so it's a good bet that Zo and Shaq will be spending a lot of time in foul trouble, or other teams(the nets) are going to run a dunking line.

They may not even have homecourt against the Nets the way the Nets are playing.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Miami is just not a very balanced team. the only legit superstar they have is D-wade because Shaq is rapidly declining (although we may see the old him in the play-offs)
the injuries are holding them back...

The Nets on the other hand, is playing like the team they were in the 2001-2002 season, they have everything going for them and their fanbase is becoming more and more supportive for them and they are a relatively young team (except for JK).
Vince and RJ handles the scoring, J-kidd takes care of court-spacing and ball-distributing, they are just a great offensive team and also a good defensive team too.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

NJ=Flavor of the Month


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> NJ=Flavor of the Month


Kind of a good month to be the flavor of the month in.

Besides it's maybe 25 percent the Nets are good. And 75 percent that the Heat don't seem to have their **** together, and it pisses me off, because I picked them to beat the Pistons and go to the Finals. But they're no closer now than they were in the middle of the season. Shaq still isn't healthy and dominant. Zo hasn't been playing. Antoine Walker is a cancer. Jason Williams is missing games. The only consistency is Dwayne Wade, but that's not enough. Might have problems just getting out of the first round.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

I still think Miami will make the ECF. The East is still pretty weak IMO, the only thing that has changed over the past 3 seasons is one side has emerged that can compete with the West - Detroit. The rest of the conference still majorly lacks depth, although the Heat were a great side last season.

Like I said in another thread, I just don't see the Heat putting together 4 games in a 7 game series vs the Heat. But they should beat the Nets, who will have no answer for the 25 & 10 Shaq will put up down low.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> NJ=Flavor of the Month


Only for those that haven't been paying attention all season. It has been a painful process, but the team defense has finally reached a level that it needed to be.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Kind of a good month to be the flavor of the month in.
> 
> Besides it's maybe 25 percent the Nets are good. And 75 percent that the Heat don't seem to have their **** together, and it pisses me off, because I picked them to beat the Pistons and go to the Finals. But they're no closer now than they were in the middle of the season. Shaq still isn't healthy and dominant. Zo hasn't been playing. Antoine Walker is a cancer. Jason Williams is missing games. The only consistency is Dwayne Wade, but that's not enough. Might have problems just getting out of the first round.


Which begs the question, which was the worse summer transaction Zeke hiring Larry Brown or Pat trading for Shimmyboy?


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Getting Zo, Posey and J-Will back in time for the playoffs will make the Heat a better team..... We also have a much better bench than last year ....

Shaq has also been saving energy this year for the playoffs, which could be an important factor for the Heat.

I expect them to reach the ECF and do well :clap:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if this teams healthy come playoff time... the regular season isnt going to matter a bit...
too much experience, too much talent, bar injuries they will face the pistons in the ECF


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

edabomb said:


> I still think Miami will make the ECF.  The East is still pretty weak IMO, the only thing that has changed over the past 3 seasons is one side has emerged that can compete with the West - Detroit. The rest of the conference still majorly lacks depth, although the Heat were a great side last season.
> 
> Like I said in another thread, I just don't see the Heat putting together 4 games in a 7 game series vs the Heat. But they should beat the Nets, *who will have no answer for the 25 & 10 Shaq will put up down low.*


This season, Shaq is averaging 18 & 10 against the Nets. Last year in the playoff he put up 18 & 9. It will take a lot (a desire to dominate and a healthy body that is able to dominate) for Shaq to put up 25 & 10 against the Nets.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

shaq will be playing a whole lot better come play off time... he just wants another ring, he wants to prove himself.. to himself and to everybody else.
the nets wont be able to hold shaq in a 7 game series


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

EHL said:


> The Nets have zero, I repeat, *zero* shot of defeating the Heat in the postseason unless:
> 
> 1) Zo and Williams are still not playing and/or injured against them.
> 2) One of Wade or Shaq gets injured between now and the postseason.
> ...


What the hell is that? NETS beat them with in this season with thier complete lineup..Yes it is only in the season..but that shows that the NETS has a SHOT OF BEATING THE HEAT...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Meanwhile the Nets have finally put it all together. Wouldn't be shocked if they won the title this year honestly. No team has it figured out like the Nets do right now.
> 
> The Heat are headed to a rough offseason, methinks.


Ok going a bit too far there. But anyways, yea the Nets are playing great. But championship bound? Could they outplay Detroit, Dallas, SA or PHX in a 7 game series? Dont think so. I love Miami, but I agree if both teams are healthy, its close.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ballistixxx said:


> Miami is just not a very balanced team. the only legit superstar they have is D-wade because Shaq is rapidly declining (although we may see the old him in the play-offs)
> the injuries are holding them back...
> 
> The Nets on the other hand, is playing like the team they were in the 2001-2002 season, they have everything going for them and their fanbase is becoming more and more supportive for them and they are a relatively young team (except for JK).
> Vince and RJ handles the scoring, J-kidd takes care of court-spacing and ball-distributing, they are just a great offensive team and also a good defensive team too.


Wow youre crazy lol. Wade their only superstar? While Shaq IS declining, theres no question hes still the best 5 in the league. And with guys like Payton, Z and sir shimmeh in the support roles, Id say they are pretty balanced at every position and then some. They just gotta get HEALTHY.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> This season, Shaq is averaging 18 & 10 against the Nets. Last year in the playoff he put up 18 & 9. It will take a lot (a desire to dominate and a healthy body that is able to dominate) for Shaq to put up 25 & 10 against the Nets.


We'll see. If the Nets can hold him to 18 and 10 in the ECSF they will have a great chance at knocking off the Heat. Shaq was playing injured last playoffs wasn't he?? I expect him to step it up quite a bit this season, but I guess I won't be that suprised if you're right and he doesn't.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> Wow youre crazy lol. Wade their only superstar? While Shaq IS declining, theres no question hes still the best 5 in the league. And with guys like Payton, Z and sir shimmeh in the support roles, Id say they are pretty balanced at every position and then some. They just gotta get HEALTHY.


lol u just said they are balanced after mentioning antoine walker. i have lost all respect for ur posting abilities


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

ravor44 said:


> What the hell is that? NETS beat them with in this season with thier complete lineup..Yes it is only in the season..but that shows that the NETS has a SHOT OF BEATING THE HEAT...


Notice I said postseason. 

Btw, the Grizzlies swept the regular season series from the Spurs 4-0 in 2003-2004, and were promptly *****-swept that following postseason by that same Spurs squad. Regular season doesn't really mean much. Actually, it doesn't mean anything at all, beyond matchup guesstimations.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

VeN said:


> Ok going a bit too far there. But anyways, yea the Nets are playing great. But championship bound? Could they outplay Detroit, Dallas, SA or PHX in a 7 game series?


Why couldn't they? Dallas and San Antonio are banged up. Phx is in a downward spiral. The finals could very well be The Clippers vs. The Nets. A true ratings bonanza!

Right now. Today. April 7th. If the playoffs started today, the Clippers and Nets would be my favorites to meet in the finals.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> Notice I said postseason.
> 
> Btw, the Grizzlies swept the regular season series from the Spurs 4-0 in 2003-2004, and were promptly *****-swept that following postseason by that same Spurs squad. Regular season doesn't really mean much. Actually, it doesn't mean anything at all, beyond matchup guesstimations.


The Nets have playoff experience though, unlike the Grizzlies. They've been to the finals before. And that does matter. This isn't the grizzlies.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we won't make it out of the 1st round....keep hating, haters.....


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> The New Jersey Nets will. Everytime I think Miami is about to turn the corner and become a legit championship contender, someone gets injured. The chemistry is just off on that team. Antoine Walker just really ****s things up. Last year's team, while not as attractive on paper--at this point last year everyone knew their roles. This year's team, nobody knows what anybody else is doing.
> 
> Meanwhile the Nets have finally put it all together. Wouldn't be shocked if they won the title this year honestly. No team has it figured out like the Nets do right now.
> 
> The Heat are headed to a rough offseason, methinks.


...and people wonder why the Lakers traded an old and declining Shaquille O'neal who cost his team 25+ million dollars a year. The Miami Heat will be the 04-05 Lakers very soon.....and we will begin to see if D. Wade is really what they say he is cracked up to be.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ralaw said:


> ...and people wonder why the Lakers traded an old and declining Shaquille O'neal who cost his team 25+ million dollars a year. The Miami Heat will be the 04-05 Lakers very soon.....and we will begin to see if D. Wade is really what they say he is cracked up to be.


IMO D-Wade will bring it come playoff time, it's Shaq that I'm concerned about.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ravor44 said:


> What the hell is that? NETS beat them with in this season with thier complete lineup..Yes it is only in the season..but that shows that the NETS has a SHOT OF BEATING THE HEAT...


Nets beat heat a grand total of once when the heat were healthy..

anyway, even with this 14 game win streak and the fact that Shaq has missed around 20 games, Williams around 15 (and counting), Posey around 10 (and counting), and Zo around 12 (and counting), the Heat probably will still have a better record when no Jersey starter has missed more then 3 games if I am not mistaken

the Nets are a hot/cold team. Before this win streak, they lost 5 of 6 to rather mediocre teams. They have been like this throughout the season

the Nets are proving they are going to be competition, but I dont expect a team with Collins/Kristic/Robinson/Scrubs as their big men and bench to seriously contend with the heat, unless they do get homecourt which is a possibility with the Williams, Zo, Posey missing the rest of the regular season


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> we won't make it out of the 1st round....keep hating, haters.....


Except I like the heat, and had picked them to make the finals and give San Antonio a game. The Kobe hater in me wants to see Shaq win a title with DWade.

Unfortunately, the team is not of that condition. I have serious doubts as to whether or not this team is actually as good as the team the heat had in Wade's rookie year. It's definitely not as good as last year's Heat.

I say cut Antoine Walker now. Addition by subtraction. Also Gary Payton is garbage at this stage of his career. Damon Jones would have been a much better backup. Start JWill, have DJ come off the bench. Not bad. Hell, even Keyon Dooling would be better than Payton.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im gonna save this thread, so that later on when the Heat make it to the ECF, i can pull it out and we can all laugh at it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> im gonna save this thread, so that later on when the Heat make it to the ECF, i can pull it out and we can all laugh at it.


Isn't that the point of threads like this? I hope I'm wrong and the Heat do pull it together. But they do not look ready for the playoffs. The chemistry looks off. The parts don't fit together.


----------



## gorilla_unlt (May 6, 2005)

I will just add a "if" to the proclamation:

Maimi Heat will not reach the ECF "if" Antoine Walker gets to play more than 20 minutes a game.



I dont understand why a better defender shandon anderson is not given more minutes.

Walker grabbed a high total of 4 rebounds in 35 minutes of play.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I agree that New Jersey has come alive at the perfect time and I think they will give Detroit a run for their money. I would LOVE to see NJ in the Finals.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

rdm2 said:


> I agree that New Jersey has come alive at the perfect time and I think they will give Detroit a run for their money. I would LOVE to see NJ in the Finals.


As would I. They're my team. Go Nets! I would tune in to watch the entire Finals series from tip to end buzzer of each game.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

id rather see the heat make it to the finals than NJ


----------



## xPAGANx (Dec 19, 2005)

All of the "if the heat were heathly" remarks are getting pretty lame now. The excuses just never seem to stop with the Heat. The Heat will always play at 20%...


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

i just cant wait to watch a New Jersey - Detroit Eastern Conference Finals. coz the nets are only 2 games back from the #2 seed and they have the tie breaker. if miami slips up. its as good as done


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

<----------------- yes i am the devil for saying that. this will be my last post for 12hrs so that everyone gets the reference


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> The New Jersey Nets will. Everytime I think Miami is about to turn the corner and become a legit championship contender, someone gets injured. The chemistry is just off on that team. Antoine Walker just really ****s things up. Last year's team, while not as attractive on paper--at this point last year everyone knew their roles. This year's team, nobody knows what anybody else is doing.
> 
> Meanwhile the Nets have finally put it all together. Wouldn't be shocked if they won the title this year honestly. No team has it figured out like the Nets do right now.
> 
> The Heat are headed to a rough offseason, methinks.


Surprise, surprise. Mr. Nets thinks the Nets are better then the Heat. Who would have thought...


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

myst said:


> Surprise, surprise. Mr. Nets thinks the Nets are better then the Heat. Who would have thought...



LOL! Everyone knows he's a Cavs fan.


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

myst said:


> Surprise, surprise. Mr. Nets thinks the Nets are better then the Heat. Who would have thought...


Not really a Nets "fan" lol I even remember him saying that he hated the Nets it the pre season, "Down with Jersey" was the words I believe.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

EHL said:


> The Nets have zero, I repeat, *zero* shot of defeating the Heat in the postseason unless:
> 
> 1) Zo and Williams are still not playing and/or injured against them.
> 2) One of Wade or Shaq gets injured between now and the postseason.
> ...




Exactly.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Future a Cavs fan? Are you kiddin' me? Everyone knows he's a Kobe/Lakers homer... :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

myst said:


> Surprise, surprise. Mr. Nets thinks the Nets are better then the Heat. Who would have thought...


You couldnt be any more of point. Thats a cavs fan right there


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I remember a week before the season started on ESPN Tim Legler and Greg Anthony both chose the Heat to win the title this year. :rofl:


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Maybe if the Nets get homecourt they can beat the Heat but I still think that is pretty unlikely. I am not convinced that the Nets have the depth to slow down Shaq or Wade consistenly in a 7 game series. I agree that the Heat have fallen off a bit this year but they are still good enough to beat the Nets.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

naibsel said:


> lol u just said they are balanced after mentioning antoine walker. i have lost all respect for ur posting abilities


I mentioned him as a role\support player not as a premier. Which he is and would start on other teams in the league. Despite his love of the 3pt line hes a good player.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Why couldn't they? Dallas and San Antonio are banged up. Phx is in a downward spiral. The finals could very well be The Clippers vs. The Nets. A true ratings bonanza!
> 
> Right now. Today. April 7th. If the playoffs started today, the Clippers and Nets would be my favorites to meet in the finals.


Simple, the Nets cant get past Detroit and until they prove me wrong Im sticking to that. And the Clippers cant beat the top teams in the West (in a series). Yes, right now both teams look great but you gotta look at the bigger picture, and realise that most of the better teams in the league are built and are gearing up for the playoffs. Some teams, who shall remain nameless lol, are coasting. Dont get me wrong, Id love to see some upsets like last playoffs, but the Nets and Clips finals bound? Dont think so.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> im gonna save this thread, so that later on when the Heat make it to the ECF, i can pull it out and we can all laugh at it.


You're acting as if the Heat are all of a sudden the disrespected team. That the Heat have something to prove. 

The Heat are still the favorites of the majority of this board and the media to at least make the ECF, and have been for the entire season. Besides Net fans, there aren't that many that would bet their money on the Nets to win a seven game series with Miami, or Detroit for that matter. 

The Heat in my mind have alot to lose, the Nets do not. What's going to happen to the Nets if they lose to the Heat in the second round? More hate? More people saying the Nets aren't for real? That Kidd is on the decline, VC doesn't have a heart, Frank is a bad coach, etc. ****, if that's all that's nothing to me.


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

yea, i agree, i can't wait to watch VC step it up during the playoff's, he's going to be really really good :banana:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

If it doesn't happen this year for the Heat, and it looks unlikely that it will, you have to wonder what kind of changes we'll see in that team. I said last year that last year was the Heat's best chance to win a title, and every year that follows, the chances of winning a title will get slimmer and slimmer. 

Has Wade re-upped with Heat yet? While the Heat should be trying to win titles when they're in contention, they should also be taking a look at the Heat's future around Wade if only just to show him that this is his team now and for the extended future.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

myst said:


> Surprise, surprise. Mr. Nets thinks the Nets are better then the Heat. Who would have thought...



Haha. Wow. I actually loathe the Nets. In degrees of which team I like more

Heat>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Nets
Heat>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Detroit

The only teams in the playoffs out east I like more than the Heat are the Cavs and the Bucks. Possibly the Wizards, conditional on if Brenda Haywood breaks a nail and is out for the series. And it's really hard not to fall into hold habits and root for the Bulls right now. But I'm staying strong.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The Nets are definately not going to win the title this year. They'd not only have to go through the Heat which would be tough as hell as is. They'd have to go through Detroit and probably San Antonio. How tough would that be to go through all those teams as underdogs? Impossible. Detroit and San Antonio are near locks for the Finals again. The Nets are simply too lite up front and rely on a fragile chemistry to pull things together like they have on this streak. If one of the big 3 goes down it's certain disaster. If Cliffy/Krstic/Collins gets injured, they basically have no front line. There's just too much that has to go perfect for the Nets in order for them to get very far in the playoffs so I can't consider them a definate contender like I can Detroit and San Antonio. Both of those teams can just flat out force win games. The Nets don't have that quality yet.


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

VeN said:


> Simple, the Nets cant get past Detroit and until they prove me wrong Im sticking to that. And the Clippers cant beat the top teams in the West (in a series). Yes, right now both teams look great but you gotta look at the bigger picture, and realise that most of the better teams in the league are built and are gearing up for the playoffs. Some teams, who shall remain nameless lol, are coasting. Dont get me wrong, Id love to see some upsets like last playoffs, but the Nets and Clips finals bound? Dont think so.


so the nets beating the pistons twice this season hasnt instilled even an ounce of doubt in your mind, i mean im not saying thats proving you worong, and feel free to stick to it, but it doesnt seem so obvious to me... but i guess im one of those crazy's that think the regular season means something. 

Maybe your right, next year they should just drop the regular season, cus it means absolutely nothing, we'll go right into the playoffs, cus people only want to watch what matters...


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Why couldn't they? Dallas and San Antonio are banged up. Phx is in a downward spiral. The finals could very well be The Clippers vs. The Nets. A true ratings bonanza!
> 
> Right now. Today. April 7th. If the playoffs started today, the Clippers and Nets would be my favorites to meet in the finals.


You must drink a lot


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Drop_Dimes said:


> so the nets beating the pistons twice this season hasnt instilled even an ounce of doubt in your mind, i mean im not saying thats proving you worong, and feel free to stick to it, but it doesnt seem so obvious to me... but i guess im one of those crazy's that think the regular season means something.
> 
> Maybe your right, next year they should just drop the regular season, cus it means absolutely nothing, we'll go right into the playoffs, cus people only want to watch what matters...


When you have three bigs named Jason Collins, Cliff Robinson and Marc Jackson (not the announcer) playing significant minutes in the playoffs, I'm not picking you to beat much of anyone.

I love Nenad, but he's not checking Shaq or Rasheed in the Playoffs with any success. If I were a Nets fan, I would be outraged that Rod Thorn did not go out and get a big man before the deadline. Seriously, at least go get a Theo Ratliff or Tony Battie or something. Nenad can't guard the Detroit and Heat bigs, meaning that unless both VC and RJ average 30+ per game, the Nets aren't beating Miami or Detroit.

And stop bringing up regular season records. Because that's what they are: REGULAR SEASON records. 7-Game series is muuuuuch different.

Nice season though NJ.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

dubc15 said:


> yea, i agree, i can't wait to watch VC step it up during the playoff's, he's going to be really really good :banana:



That's what he's always been known for, right: Stepping it up in the playoffs? Mr. June I think they call him, isn't it?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

JayRedd said:


> That's what he's always been known for, right: Stepping it up in the playoffs? Mr. June I think they call him, isn't it?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

It doesn't really matter, the Pistons are gonna bulldoze the east. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they didn't lose a single game against an east team in the playoffs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hairy Midget said:


> It doesn't really matter, the Pistons are gonna bulldoze the east. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they didn't lose a single game against an east team in the playoffs.


Their second round matchup will produce at least one loss. Both the Wizards and the Cavs match up very well with them. And they'll win at least one or two games.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> It doesn't really matter, the Pistons are gonna bulldoze the east. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they didn't lose a single game against an east team in the playoffs.


I know we are going to lose at least a few games. We rely too much on jump shooting so when are shots aren't falling we will lose against a team like the nets or the heat. That being said that with home court advantage no team in the east really scares me.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I say cut Antoine Walker now. Addition by subtraction. Also Gary Payton is garbage at this stage of his career. Damon Jones would have been a much better backup. Start JWill, have DJ come off the bench. Not bad. Hell, even Keyon Dooling would be better than Payton.


Well, I will say you're absolutely right on with that point. I didn't like Walker from day one. I knew of his track record, I knew of his never-ending ill advised shot selection, and how he could get firey hot or icey cold at the drop of a hat. And that's exactly what he did. In game one of the season Walker had 25 pts and 16 rebs. I thought what I originally thought was out the window and that we had struck gold, boy was I wrong.

Gary Payton, started out the first half of the season as a pretty decent player off the bench. Was hitting treys left and right, driving into the lane, assisting. He was doing an ok job. Last half the season? Lets just say i'd cut him from the team right now if I had a chance.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> When you have three bigs named Jason Collins, Cliff Robinson and *Marc Jackson* (not the announcer) playing significant minutes in the playoffs, I'm not picking you to beat much of anyone.


MJax is no longer w/ the Nets. He's a Hornet now.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Man that injury excuse is lame. Newsflash: The Heat are never going to be healthy! The injuries Shaq has suffered has taken a toll on his body and not only is he declining, he's declining at rapid speed. He no longer has the quickness or explosiveness he had a few years ago. This is why guys like Jason Collins, big guys who take up space and can hold their ground, are able to stay with Shaq. He no longer has the quickness to go around them or the explosiveness to jump over them. Guess what? Shaq isn't going to find the fountain of youth when the playoffs start! Face it. Miami is not nearly as good as they were a year ago. Second of all, no team with Antoine Walker as a major contributor has a prayer of going anywhere. Even if Miami makes it to the ECF, they will get swept by Detroit. Not only will they get swept, but they will lose every game in blowout fashion. They don't have a prayer. The Heat are simply not a good team. They're what, 17-18 against teams .500 or better and 2-12 against the top 6 teams? Those stats can't be dismissed. In fact they are very telling signs. Neither Miami nor New Jersey are even locks to get out of the first round. The playoffs this year are very intriguing IMHO. The Kings will be a tough matchup for the Spurs, the Nuggets and Grizzlies could go either way, a Mavericks and Clippers series will be fun, and a Suns and Lakers series is no lock either. In the East Cleveland and Washington is a tossup, Indiana has played well against Miami in the past, and New Jersey is no lock to beat Milwaukee. I wouldn't say any team other than Detroit is a lock this year and I will not at all be surprised when Miami isn't the other team in the conference finals.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> i dont understand why they tried to change a team up so much after being only 2 min. from winning game 7 of the ECF last year against detroit. I just think they tried to fix something that simply wasnt broke...


My sentiments exactly. That team was there. No reason to put dynamite to it.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Only for those that haven't been paying attention all season. It has been a painful process, but the team defense has finally reached a level that it needed to be.


The chemistry finally appears to be there on both sides of the ball. Question I have is, will it last? Or is it something that they can lose again, like they did earlier this season when guys got dinged after the 10 game winning streak?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Heat have been vulnerable to transition teams all year and the Nets will have a reall oppurtunity if they can force the tempo.If they were the type of team they would like to be they'd have a better chance,but they haven't been able to run as much as they would like.If the Nets have to play against a set halfcourt defense most of the time I don't like their chances against the Heat.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Man that injury excuse is lame. Newsflash: The Heat are never going to be healthy! The injuries Shaq has suffered has taken a toll on his body and not only is he declining, he's declining at rapid speed. He no longer has the quickness or explosiveness he had a few years ago. This is why guys like Jason Collins, big guys who take up space and can hold their ground, are able to stay with Shaq. He no longer has the quickness to go around them or the explosiveness to jump over them. Guess what? Shaq isn't going to find the fountain of youth when the playoffs start! Face it. Miami is not nearly as good as they were a year ago. Second of all, no team with Antoine Walker as a major contributor has a prayer of going anywhere. Even if Miami makes it to the ECF, they will get swept by Detroit. Not only will they get swept, but they will lose every game in blowout fashion. They don't have a prayer. The Heat are simply not a good team. They're what, 17-18 against teams .500 or better and 2-12 against the top 6 teams? Those stats can't be dismissed. In fact they are very telling signs. Neither Miami nor New Jersey are even locks to get out of the first round. The playoffs this year are very intriguing IMHO. The Kings will be a tough matchup for the Spurs, the Nuggets and Grizzlies could go either way, a Mavericks and Clippers series will be fun, and a Suns and Lakers series is no lock either. In the East Cleveland and Washington is a tossup, Indiana has played well against Miami in the past, and New Jersey is no lock to beat Milwaukee. I wouldn't say any team other than Detroit is a lock this year and I will not at all be surprised when Miami isn't the other team in the conference finals.



That's a bitter reality check.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> When you have three bigs named Jason Collins, Cliff Robinson and Marc Jackson(not the announcer) playing significant minutes in the playoffs, I'm not picking you to beat much of anyone.
> 
> I love Nenad, but he's not checking Shaq or Rasheed in the Playoffs with any success. If I were a Nets fan, I would be outraged that Rod Thorn did not go out and get a big man before the deadline. Seriously, at least go get a Theo Ratliff or Tony Battie or something. Nenad can't guard the Detroit and Heat bigs, meaning that unless both VC and RJ average 30+ per game, the Nets aren't beating Miami or Detroit.
> 
> ...


 That little detail shows that you dont watch NETS basketball at all.So.............


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

xPAGANx said:


> All of the "if the heat were heathly" remarks are getting pretty lame now. The excuses just never seem to stop with the Heat. The Heat will always play at 20%...


Exactly, injuries are part of the game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> Exactly, injuries are part of the game.


Especially when your dynamic duo consists of two of the most injury prone players in the league. Wade attacks the hoop harder than anyone and hits the floor harder than anyone. Nobody should be surprised if he picks up injuries. Shaq just has so much weight that he picks up nagging injuries every game seemingly because all that weight puts so much pressure on his body. 

Meanwhile, Detroit starters are in top shape and rely on finesse and jumpers. They're last in the league in points in the paint? You don't see their players hitting the floor very often. Some fans want to believe it's luck that the Pistons are always healthy and the Heat are always banged up, but it's not. It's not a coincedence.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The pistons arent bulldozing anything. They will make it out of the first round nicely, but whoever they face onwards isnt going to make it easy for them.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Vince Carter and Jason Kidd have to shoot better than 30% in games against the Heat in order for them to win, which they could not do last year. 

Jefferson may be fully healthy but is he enough to turn the Nets last year loss into a win? Miami still has the 2nd best record in the East despite the fact that New Jersey has won 14 games in a row. And anyone who follows Shaq knows that he turns it on during the postseason and the Nets haven't addressed a way of stopping Shaq. The Nets also don't have anybody to guard Wade, as Kidd is another year older and Carter is not that good of a defender anyways. Jefferson on Wade would be an intrigueing matchup but Wade would still most likely abuse him.

I just don't see how the Nets can beat the Heat in a 7 games series. I would honestly be surprised.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

f22egl said:


> Vince Carter and Jason Kidd have to shoot better than 30% in games against the Heat in order for them to win, which they could not do last year.
> 
> Jefferson may be fully healthy but is he enough to turn the Nets last year loss into a win? Miami still has the 2nd best record in the East despite the fact that New Jersey has won 14 games in a row. And anyone who follows Shaq knows that he turns it on during the postseason and the Nets haven't addressed a way of stopping Shaq. The Nets also don't have anybody to guard Wade, as Kidd is another year older and Carter is not that good of a defender anyways. Jefferson on Wade would be an intrigueing matchup but Wade would still most likely abuse him.
> 
> I just don't see how the Nets can beat the Heat in a 7 games series. I would honestly be surprised.


i will throw the question back at you, who do the heat have to stop vince carter, jason kidd, or richard jefferson? As of now carter is averaging nearly 40 points a game against the Heat this season. Last year, the Heat had Eddie Jones, this year they do not. You will see EJ's importance to his former team come playoff time. The perimeter defense on the current Heat team is mediocre at best.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Meanwhile, Detroit starters are in top shape and rely on finesse and jumpers. They're last in the league in points in the paint? You don't see their players hitting the floor very often. Some fans want to believe it's luck that the Pistons are always healthy and the Heat are always banged up, but it's not. It's not a coincedence.


Flip was underrated when he was with the wolves. It's flip's offense that works that way - you will always have an open jumper. Wolves always had a very good fg%


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Especially when your dynamic duo consists of two of the most injury prone players in the league. Wade attacks the hoop harder than anyone and hits the floor harder than anyone. Nobody should be surprised if he picks up injuries. Shaq just has so much weight that he picks up nagging injuries every game seemingly because all that weight puts so much pressure on his body.


Just because Wade's style of play is reckless does not make him one of the most injury prone players in the league. To qualify for that, he would have to be injured for a significant portion of season for consecutive seasons. Wade (and likewise for Shaq) is also less likely to get injured since he will not have to carry the entire offensive load. Wade may pick up a few bumps and bruises but he is not more likely to get injured than any other player IMO.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> i will throw the question back at you, who do the heat have to stop vince carter, jason kidd, or richard jefferson? As of now carter is averaging nearly 40 points a game against the Heat this season. Last year, the Heat had Eddie Jones, this year they do not. You will see EJ's importance to his former team come playoff time. The perimeter defense on the current Heat team is mediocre at best.


 In general, the Heat would have to collectively stop Vince Carter much like they did last year. I'm not certain however if Eddie Jones was responsible for Carter's poor numbers last year, or the lack of a secondary option with Jefferson and Kidd unable to hit open shots. Still, I would counter that Kristic was able to get his buckets but it did little to free up the offense for the rest of the Nets offense.

I think Shandon Anderson and James Posey could give enough problems defensively. Penatration would also be limited like last year with shot blockers like Shaq and Mourning. Nothing has really shown me that the Nets have gotten better since last season at this nor has Miami become much worse in this area. Generally, a Pat Riley coached team is good at transition defense.

Simply, the Nets offense will have open jump shots but they had the inability of making those in 4 straight games and were frankly dominated. Ultimately, I think the Nets have not addressed how to stop Shaq down low and this will create even more opportunities for the supporting cast like Wade, who may be even better than last year.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

f22egl said:


> Vince Carter and Jason Kidd have to shoot better than 30% in games against the Heat in order for them to win, which they could not do last year.
> 
> Jefferson may be fully healthy but is he enough to turn the Nets last year loss into a win? Miami still has the 2nd best record in the East despite the fact that New Jersey has won 14 games in a row. *And anyone who follows Shaq knows that he turns it on during the postseason * and the Nets haven't addressed a way of stopping Shaq. The Nets also don't have anybody to guard Wade, as Kidd is another year older and Carter is not that good of a defender anyways. Jefferson on Wade would be an intrigueing matchup but Wade would still most likely abuse him.
> 
> I just don't see how the Nets can beat the Heat in a 7 games series. I would honestly be surprised.



Yeah just like he "turned it on" last year.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

JayRedd said:


> When you have three bigs named Jason Collins, Cliff Robinson and *Marc Jackson * (not the announcer) playing significant minutes in the playoffs, I'm not picking you to beat much of anyone.
> 
> I love Nenad, but he's not checking Shaq or Rasheed in the Playoffs with any success. If I were a Nets fan, I would be outraged that Rod Thorn did not go out and get a big man before the deadline. Seriously, at least go get a Theo Ratliff or Tony Battie or something. Nenad can't guard the Detroit and Heat bigs, meaning that unless both VC and RJ average 30+ per game, the Nets aren't beating Miami or Detroit.
> 
> ...


I don't anticipate Marc Jackson playing any minutes for the Nets in the playoffs this year.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

For the Nets its prety much *All About Krstic*. When he's playing well, the Nets can play inside out basketball, either going inside to him and then out, or having him on the perimeter spotting up for jumpers off the pick and roll as RJ and VC drive to the hoop. Lots of quality open jumpers and paint looks result. When he's not playing well offensively, or he's out of the game w/ foul trouble, you can turn the Nets into a team that can't get looks around the hoop, and can't even get into the lane to get an open jumper, because there is no other big on the team that you have to worry about in and around the paint offensively.


----------



## coolblue (Apr 28, 2005)

f22egl said:


> In general, the Heat would have to collectively stop Vince Carter much like they did last year. I'm not certain however if Eddie Jones was responsible for Carter's poor numbers last year, or the lack of a secondary option with Jefferson and Kidd unable to hit open shots. Still, I would counter that Kristic was able to get his buckets but it did little to free up the offense for the rest of the Nets offense.
> 
> I think Shandon Anderson and James Posey could give enough problems defensively. Penatration would also be limited like last year with shot blockers like Shaq and Mourning. Nothing has really shown me that the Nets have gotten better since last season at this nor has Miami become much worse in this area. Generally, a Pat Riley coached team is good at transition defense.
> 
> Simply, the Nets offense will have open jump shots but they had the inability of making those in 4 straight games and were frankly dominated. Ultimately, I think the Nets have not addressed how to stop Shaq down low and this will create even more opportunities for the supporting cast like Wade, who may be even better than last year.


Comparing last years playoffs to this years playoffs is a mute point. Both the heat and the nets are completely different teams this year. But, if they both get to the 2nd round it should be a very exciting series.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

f22egl said:


> Just because Wade's style of play is reckless does not make him one of the most injury prone players in the league. To qualify for that, he would have to be injured for a significant portion of season for consecutive seasons. Wade (and likewise for Shaq) is also less likely to get injured since he will not have to carry the entire offensive load. Wade may pick up a few bumps and bruises but he is not more likely to get injured than any other player IMO.


Just because he doesn't miss games, doesn't mean he isn't injury prone. When he is injured, still plays and the team wins, it's gravy. When he is hurt and the team loses, it becomes an excuse and the "what if he was 100%?" excuses start coming through. That's why the Heat are the champions of the what if league. Durability matters. A lot. With the way Wade and Shaq play, it's no surprise they are far less durable as two players than the Pistons are as five players.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

coolblue said:


> Comparing last years playoffs to this years playoffs is a mute point. Both the heat and the nets are completely different teams this year. But, if they both get to the 2nd round it should be a very exciting series.


 :clap: 

some ppl just cant get over it.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

What the Heat did last year is completely irrelevant. They are not the same team. Neither is New Jersey. The two main reasons Miami was able to beat NJ so easily last year weren't Shaq and Wade. They were Eddie Jones' defense on Vince and NJ's inability to contest the long ball. Guess what? Eddie Jones is gone. Miami's 3 best outside shooters are gone too. Eddie Jones' defense had everything to do with Vince's struggles last year. Posey and Anderson cannot and will not have the same effect. (I think they've already proven that) Miami also has ZERO shooters this year. Last year Jones, Jones, and Butler stretched the defense. This year they've got a brickfest in Toine and GP, who has never been a great shooter.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

f22egl said:


> Vince Carter and Jason Kidd have to shoot better than 30% in games against the Heat in order for them to win, which they could not do last year.


Once again last year's team and this year's team are completely different, matter of fact that goes for both teams. Simply put why not compare the numbers this season and see how well they fare against the heat. And if am right the nets did beat them 3 out of 4 times already.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Once again last year's team and this year's team are completely different, matter of fact that goes for both teams. Simply put why not compare the numbers this season and see how well they fare against the heat. And if am right the nets did beat them 3 out of 4 times already.


 The Nets still have the same starting 5 as last year, although at this point far healthier. They don't have Brian Scalabrine now though....

The Nets also closed out last year stong. One of my friends wanted to bet me that the Nets would make it an interesting series, at least 6 games (Last year). The Nets may actually win a few games this year since Miami is not as good of a team but what they have done in the regular season is "a mute point". The playoffs are different and the Nets weren't able to do it last year with Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson, Nedad Kristic, and Jason Collins. 

Do the Nets now have players that can come off the bench that can change the outcome? Isn't Jason Kidd another year older, just like Shaq? Shaq performed poorly against the Nets last year and they still swept them. The difference in Eddie Jones not being on the team is not enough to make up for the Heat being dominated IMO.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> For the Nets its prety much *All About Krstic*. When he's playing well, the Nets can play inside out basketball, either going inside to him and then out, or having him on the perimeter spotting up for jumpers off the pick and roll as RJ and VC drive to the hoop. Lots of quality open jumpers and paint looks result. When he's not playing well offensively, or he's out of the game w/ foul trouble, you can turn the Nets into a team that can't get looks around the hoop, and can't even get into the lane to get an open jumper, because there is no other big on the team that you have to worry about in and around the paint offensively.


Kristic played well last year against the Heat and created open jumpers for his teammates. Carter and Kidd weren't able to get it done last year. Maybe the loss of Eddie Jones will help Carters' production but Jason Kidd is not consistent from game to game hitting open shots.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

It is going to be how the refs will give Shaq the respect? Could Shaq still relie on his championship reputation to get calls in the playoffs? I am sure Shaq didnt get any calls his way when he played against Nets. And I dont like the way Carter scored 43 points, I know a win is a win but freaking transition 3? Freaking going hot like 6/9 to win the game? I know Carter was never been a consistent mid-range shot creator but he has to to pick it up inorder for him to guide this team to NBA finals.

Yeah, Nets frontline players stink but if Carter is that good enough, the supporting casts he has around should be enough for him to lead his team through the Heat and Pistion. 

The Spurs couldnt contain Carter if Carter picked up his mid-range game to another. Bruce Bowen couldnt stop Carter at all, it was Duncan playing fudamentally defensively forcing Carter throwing up skyhook after skyhook. If Carter was a 23 years old playing under coach Frank and with Jason Kidd. I would say a case Carter could not need a mid-range jumper to win it all. But at this stage of his career, he does need the mid-range game to win it all the way.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Just because he doesn't miss games, doesn't mean he isn't injury prone. When he is injured, still plays and the team wins, it's gravy. When he is hurt and the team loses, it becomes an excuse and the "what if he was 100%?" excuses start coming through. That's why the Heat are the champions of the what if league. Durability matters. A lot. With the way Wade and Shaq play, it's no surprise they are far less durable as two players than the Pistons are as five players.


 Durability does matter. Still, stating that he is one of the two injury prone players in the league is absurd considering the fact that 

a) he plays in most games
b) despite want people want to believe, his productivity is still at a high level

Granted, Wade did get injured against the Pistons last year. However, his productivity against the Pistons diminished because of the Piston's defense, with Lindsay Hunter making Dwayne Wade look below average at times during the game. 

I would also like to believe that Dwayne Wade has become stronger because of the amount of falls he takes. He plays a lot more to the edge which makes him a better player. To criticize this as a fault, as him being injury prone as a result is still confusing to me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

f22egl said:


> The Nets still have the same starting 5 as last year, although at this point far healthier. They don't have Brian Scalabrine now though....
> 
> The Nets also closed out last year stong. One of my friends wanted to bet me that the Nets would make it an interesting series, at least 6 games (Last year). The Nets may actually win a few games this year since Miami is not as good of a team but what they have done in the regular season is "a mute point". The playoffs are different and the Nets weren't able to do it last year with Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson, Nedad Kristic, and Jason Collins.
> 
> Do the Nets now have players that can come off the bench that can change the outcome? Isn't Jason Kidd another year older, just like Shaq? Shaq performed poorly against the Nets last year and they still swept them. The difference in Eddie Jones not being on the team is not enough to make up for the Heat being dominated IMO.


You do realize that you have conveniently ignored the fact that Eddie Jones and Damon Jones no longer play for the heat. Those two guys terrorized the nets last year. Eddie more on the defensive end, and Damon on the offensive end. Please check out what Vince is averaging against the heat this season and tell me if that isnt a cause for concern. No one is saying the Nets will sweep the Heat, but beat them, my answer is yes thats a possibility.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I have mentioned Eddie Jones, moreso as a defensive option on Carter, and not so much as a good 3 point shooter he was. I have forgotten though how effective he was as a 3rd option on offense. 

I believe Damon Jones skills were exagerrated last postseason and was moreso the consequence of an open teammate as the result of double teaming Shaq. Damon Jones hasn't done much with Cleavland and don't tell me he doesn't have the teammates to get his shots.

I believe the Nets could win the series, in fact I will probably be rooting for the Nets to win the series. I do not believe however that they will get it dne. I do believe that Miami is a worse team than last year but I don't believe the loss of Eddie Jones and Damon Jones along with the makeup of a team will constitute as a loss to a series to the Nets. I don't believe substracting Eddie Jones and Damon Jones will change a series sweep to the Nets winning the series.

As John also stated, officiating changes in the postseason, so Carter may not be getting the same calls as he does in the regular season. For instance, I felt he was fouled on several occasions when driving the basket, only to be called a block by Alonzo Mourning who flexes his arm after the play. 

Are the Nets really that much of a different team from last year aside from their bench and health? Will a healthy Richard Jefferson make a difference? What else has changed from the makeup of the New Jersey Nets from last year? 

It is possible that the Nets will beat the Heat. I however am contending the argument that "The Heat will Not make the ECF" as I believe it is more likely that the Heat will advance.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

f22egl said:


> Kristic played well last year against the Heat and created open jumpers for his teammates. Carter and Kidd weren't able to get it done last year. Maybe the loss of Eddie Jones will help Carters' production but Jason Kidd is not consistent from game to game hitting open shots.


He doesn't need to hit open shots. He just needs to hit shots when it counts. And he does.

Besides, since when did Jason Kidd needed to hit open shots on a team with Jefferson, Carter, and Krstic? Besides, it's not like he doesn't score, he gets 14pts a game.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Net2 said:


> He doesn't need to hit open shots. He just needs to hit shots when it counts. And he does.
> 
> Besides, since when did Jason Kidd needed to hit open shots on a team with Jefferson, Carter, and Krstic? Besides, it's not like he doesn't score, he gets 14pts a game.


 Well, Kidd needed to hit them against the Heat last year. the Heat figured out a strategy that they did not need to focus as much of their defensive pressure on Kidd since he is not an effective offensive option, not nearly as much as his other teammates. Richard Jefferson will be a key player in my mind since he was not healthy last year. If the Nets are going to get it done, he will have to hit mid range and long range shots too. I have been skeptical of his game since the 2004 Olympics, hopefully he proves me wrong.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

f22egl said:


> Kristic played well last year against the Heat and created open jumpers for his teammates. Carter and Kidd weren't able to get it done last year. Maybe the loss of Eddie Jones will help Carters' production but Jason Kidd is not consistent from game to game hitting open shots.


Krstic is an entirely different player (and vastly superior) at this point to the man who played against the Heat last year. Last year he did it on jumpers exclusively. Nice, but it doesn't translate much beyond the plays where he is scoring. This year, he's able to be a hub in the offense, having an effect on many, many more possessions than just the ones he shoots it on.

Also, JKidd and Carter pretty much blew their wads in the last 20 games of the season getting the Nets into the playoffs. This year, hopefully, they will have significantly more gas in the tank.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Are people forgetting that RJ had just come back to the Nets lineup in that Miami series so the Nets, especially Carter had to adjust to having him on the floor. RJ wasn't even close to 100 %. Now he is & the Nets have developed great chemistry. Not to mention that Krstic is a far improved player.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

neoxsupreme said:


> Are people forgetting that RJ had just come back to the Nets lineup in that Miami series so the Nets, especially Carter had to adjust to having him on the floor. RJ wasn't even close to 100 %. Now he is & the Nets have developed great chemistry. Not to mention that Krstic is a far improved player.


 ...and Shaq WAS 100% last year? The Heat didn't have near the depth that it does this year either. Miami has alot better coaching, and more playoff experience this year. Would you like me to go on?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

its funny how many say like if eddie jones was *THE* main difference to beat NJ last seasons playoffs. lol. yeah he did a good job, but he wasnt the only one defending Carter, it was a team effort. Last years Heat team was alot better defensively than this years.

but thats in the past....

this season, our defense is a bit weaker (some may say very inconsistent), but we do have more veteran playmakers in the team with so much playoff expirience its not even funny, along with our HOF coach. I just want the playoffs to begin, hopefully my team is 100% healthy.

:twocents:


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> ...and Shaq WAS 100% last year? The Heat didn't have near the depth that it does this year either. Miami has alot better coaching, and more playoff experience this year. Would you like me to go on?


No, but I'm sure you will in fact go on, and on, and on, and on, and on, and on....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ive seriously never seen more eddie jones fans in my life. He was a solid player, but he wasnt as important as all the non heat fans in this thread

he was a consistent 3rd scorer for us?  That was his main issue throughout the season, as he was very streaky. 14 points on 42% shooting. He did play great defense, and thats what we will miss most. His offense (which is what I am arguing) was as inconsistent as Jwills and Walkers. We had the same 3rd scorer problem last year that we do this season

the heat should make the ECF. They have a much more complete roster than the Nets. I think the Pacers in round 1 if we matchup could give us more trouble then the Nets to be honest. Both series have a shot at being very competitive


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Btw/ Heat fans and supporters, are you forgetting that ZerO just tore his calf muscle? And that JWill is out for the rest of the regular season?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> Btw/ Heat fans and supporters, are you forgetting that ZerO just tore his calf muscle? And that JWill is out for the rest of the regular season?


how could we forget that??

that is the sole reason the Nets are making a run at our #2 seed

both are expected to be back for the playoffs. The only reason Jwill is sitting out now is the hope to be fresh in the playoffs (which I dont think will work since his knee is reoccuring anyway)


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Can i just say something, what have the Heat done, or more importantly, WHO have they beaten this season to garner such high praise? Detroit, by 2 points (D. Wade scores 17 consecutive points in the end game). New Jersey, by 1 (D. Wade sent to line on phantom foul called on Richard Jefferson to score game winning points). That basically consists of all the division leading teams in the nba you have beaten (2-12 overall). Heat fans keep crying about injury, chemistry, etc. BUT one question, if the heat cant stay healthy ALL SEASON, how can they do it in a playoff series when there is so much more aggressive/physical play? Finally, the heat play absolutely no effective form of perimeter defense since the departure of Eddie Jones. In fact, this season, vince carter is averaging 38.5 points A GAME against the Heat. You keep saying we have no answer for shaq, but guess what, he is only averaging 18.5 points and 9 rebounds against the nets. The concern should lie with YOUR TEAM, since you obviously have no answer for carter, or jason kidd and richard jefferson for that matter. I mean when you consider antoine walker and derrick anderson upgrades over last year's heat depth, youre in for a rude awakening in the playoffs.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> the heat should make the ECF. *They have a much more complete roster than the Nets.*


So that's the reason they're going to beat the Nets? A roster that hasn't even developed a good chemistry? A roster that isn't 100 percent healthy yet? A roster that has no answer for Vince Carter? Say what you want about him, but he lit the Heat up like a Christmas tree every time they played this year. 

Game 1: 32 pts. Nets loss by one
Game 2: 51 pts. Nets win.
Game 3: 28 pts. Nets win.
Game 4: 43 pts. Nets win.

Sure, the Heat have a more complete roster, but it's going to take more than that to beat the Nets, a roster that has playoff experience, healthy, and that has a good chemistry. BTW, if the Nets get the home court advantage, can the Heat win a game 7 at NJ? 



> I think the Pacers in round 1 if we matchup could give us more trouble then the Nets to be honest. Both series have a shot at being very competitive


You're kidding right?

1. You haven't locked the 2nd seed yet. You don't know who the Heat is facing, it could be Milwaukee as the third seed. 

2. Indiana IMO, is a very dangerous team talent wise. But Kevin Harlan brought up a very good point during one of their games. They're still on an emotional roller coaster from all that has happened the past two years. From getting beat in the ECF in 2004, to the brawl in Detroit, to the Ron Artest situation. They didn't even show up to play on Reggie Miller's retirement ceremony, and they've lost 5 straight. That team to me is just emotionally not all there. They have no confidence.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> Can i just say something, what have the Heat done, or more importantly, WHO have they beaten this season to garner such high praise? Detroit, by 2 points (D. Wade scores 17 consecutive points in the end game). New Jersey, by 1 (D. Wade sent to line on phantom foul called on Richard Jefferson to score game winning points). That basically consists of all the division leading teams in the nba you have beaten (2-12 overall). Heat fans keep crying about injury, chemistry, etc. BUT one question, if the heat cant stay healthy ALL SEASON, how can they do it in a playoff series when there is so much more aggressive/physical play? Finally, the heat play absolutely no effective form of perimeter defense since the departure of Eddie Jones. In fact, this season, vince carter is averaging 38.5 points A GAME against the Heat. You keep saying we have no answer for shaq, but guess what, he is only averaging 18.5 points and 9 rebounds against the nets. The concern should lie with YOUR TEAM, since you obviously have no answer for carter, or jason kidd and richard jefferson for that matter. I mean when you consider antoine walker and derrick anderson upgrades over last year's heat depth, youre in for a rude awakening in the playoffs.


do you enjoy repeating the same nonsense everywhere. For real, this is the 10th time you have posted the same thing

Walker and Anderson upgrades (with zo and payton adding on the bench as well). Hey, when the opposition bench consists of Cliff Ronbinson and shi* else, that is an advantage

and Vince and Shaq are like polar opposites. Shaq turns it on in the postseason and wins, Carter fades. Shaq has taken off many a games in this regular season

as for the teams, I couldnt give a shi* about Pho, SA, and Dallas (most games where we had significant players out btw). I care about Detroit and Jersey, and looking at the teams fear Detroit and think we could beat Jersey. Wathing them this season they have been impressive, but not entirely. We beat them without shaq. One of their wins came after the heat had a 15 pt lead and seemed to just give up. Another came with 3 regulars sitting out. And to top that off, the Nets have Kristic/Collins/ and no bench. NO team has won anything with a big men and bench like that in modern basketball- what are the Nets to change that when they havent even been close to the best team in the regular season?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll take Shaq and Wade over Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, and Richard Jefferson any day of the week.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> as for the teams, I couldnt give a shi* about Pho, SA, and Dallas (most games where we had significant players out btw). I We beat them without shaq. One of their wins came after the heat had a 15 pt lead and seemed to just give up. Another came with 3 regulars sitting out.


Excuses, excuses. To quote you..



wadeshaqeddie said:


> do you enjoy repeating the same nonsense everywhere. For real, this is the 10th time you have posted the same thing


Oh my oh my you poor Heat have had a lot of injuries this year. Better get healthy for the playoffs! Or you will be eliminated.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> do you enjoy repeating the same nonsense everywhere. For real, this is the 10th time you have posted the same thing
> 
> Walker and Anderson upgrades (with zo and payton adding on the bench as well). Hey, when the opposition bench consists of Cliff Ronbinson and shi* else, that is an advantage
> 
> ...


  cry me a river. Excuses, excuses, excuses. You have been making nothing but them each and every time the nets have beaten miami this season. Quite frankly, enough is enough. EXCUSES wont cut it in the playoffs, and that is the truth.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> and Vince and Shaq are like polar opposites. Shaq turns it on in the postseason and wins, Carter fades. Shaq has taken off many a games in this regular season


Wow...Guess you're forgetting the '01 playoffs...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> cry me a river. Excuses, excuses, excuses. You have been making nothing but them each and every time the nets have beaten miami this season. Quite frankly, enough is enough. EXCUSES wont cut it in the playoffs, and that is the truth.


i wouldnt say excuse, its more like....fact. Injuries have played a big role on weather the Heat(or any team for that matter) could progress or not.

again, im just hoping we are 100% healthy come eplayoff time


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> i wouldnt say excuse, its more like....fact. Injuries have played a big role on weather the Heat(or any team for that matter) could progress or not.
> 
> again, im just hoping we are 100% healthy come eplayoff time


what makes you so confident that the heat can stay healthy through an aggressive 7 game series, when they haven't stayed healthy as a group for more than a 10 game stretch all season. It seems completely illogical, and quite frankly its apart of the game and is what is used to determine the winners of any playoff series. Basically who can be the most consistent and stay injury free.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> i wouldnt say excuse, its more like....fact. Injuries have played a big role on weather the Heat(or any team for that matter) could progress or not.
> 
> again, im just hoping we are 100% healthy come eplayoff time


Injuries aren't the only thing holding this team back. 

The lack of chemistry, Shaq's decline, and the fact that the Nets are good MIGHT have something to do with it. 

Something's wrong down in Miami. Even if they do beat the Nets, which would be no suprise, nor would the Nets beating the Heat be any suprise, but the Heat in my mind have zero chance against the Detroit Pistons.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> do you enjoy repeating the same nonsense everywhere. For real, this is the 10th time you have posted the same thing
> 
> Walker and Anderson upgrades (with zo and payton adding on the bench as well). Hey, when the opposition bench consists of Cliff Ronbinson and shi* else, that is an advantage
> 
> ...


I stopped reading when you said Walker was an upgrade.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Injuries aren't the only thing holding this team back.
> 
> The lack of chemistry, Shaq's decline, and the fact that the Nets are good MIGHT have something to do with it.
> 
> Something's wrong down in Miami. Even if they do beat the Nets, which would be no suprise, nor would the Nets beating the Heat be any suprise, but the Heat in my mind have zero chance against the Detroit Pistons.


and apparently any western conference division leading foe as they have won a grand total of zero games against any of them.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Injuries aren't the only thing holding this team back.
> 
> The lack of chemistry, Shaq's decline, and the fact that the Nets are good MIGHT have something to do with it.


i somewhat agree, although the Heats chemistry has improved alot since the beginning of the season, its still not anywhere near the chemistry detroit has.

and when i mentioned the stuff about the injuries, i meant in general and not just vs the Nets.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> what makes you so confident that the heat can stay healthy through an aggressive 7 game series, when they haven't stayed healthy as a group for more than a 10 game stretch all season. It seems completely illogical, and quite frankly its apart of the game and is what is used to determine the winners of any playoff series. Basically who can be the most consistent and stay injury free.


As a fan, Im confident my team can beat anybody if injury-free, but if there was to be major injuries in a a playoffs series, then my confidence will be shaken a bit, its like that in any sport. Theres no way to tell what is going to happen.



> Basically who can be the most consistent and stay injury free


Yes its part of the game, but injuries is something players cant control.

Its not like Shaq says to himself before a game "ok, im not going to injure my self tonight..." lol

I prey everyday that my team does not sustain any injury in the playoffs, thats the best i could do.....hope


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

There's no doubt in my mind that, were the Nets to meet the Heat in the playoffs, the Nets would neutralize Shaq. If Jason Collins isn't the best player in the league at denying Shaq position, he's damn near it. In addition, the Nets have become a simply spectactular defensive rotating team. Something, last year, they just _weren't_. They've become comfortable playing with each other, and fully bought into Frank's defensive system. Kidd, Carter, and Jefferson are all excellent hard double-teamers, and the Nets just will not allow that "one pass, wide open shot" BS they allowed last year. 

The biggest mismatch in this series isn't Shaq-Collins, it's Carter-whoever the Heat try to put on him. Posey and Wade have proven embarrassingly inadequete. Suddenly the Heat are going to start playing excellent team defense on him? I don't think so. 

If the Heat do win, it would be Wade pulling out wins virtually by himself. Am I supposed to be worried about Jason Williams, James Posey, and Antoine Walker? Kidd will physically dominate Jason, Posey's a defensive roleplayer... that cannot guard either of the Nets studs on the wing, and Antoine Walker's a chucker and a ballhog that dosen't play D. 

Nets in 5 or 6.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Uhm the nets are 3-1 against the heat this season and 2-2 against the Pistons


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Uhm the nets are 3-1 against the heat this season and 2-2 against the Pistons Uhm the nets are 3-1 against the heat this season and 2-2 against the Pistons


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

the heat are like 2-12 against Division leaders


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

^^you are getting really annoying, maybe you should relax a bit


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> ^^you are getting really annoying, maybe you should relax a bit


it really is quite a small portion of the nets fanbase that act like that, small part.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

The heat vs Nets discussion have become annoying but nevertheless, i understand the reasons of both sides to interact in such a dicussion. However,Heat fans should just admit that their team is not on the same level compared to last year. As reggie miller said, it's not easy to turn it off/on from the regular season to the playoffs. Miami are 2-12 against division leaders, this stat should say something, and one of those games were against us and there was a questionable call in the last seconds of the game. Either ways, every " Superstar" in the shooting guard/ Small forward positions have tourched the Heat this year, You have lebron averaging 41 pts against them, VC with about 39 pts, they have no one that can stop the opposing " star player " in these positions. I don't know how they can change that in the playoffs. Right now, things doesn't look bright for Miami, and i don't see them changing in the playoffs.

Nets in 6.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Drop_Dimes said:


> so the nets beating the pistons twice this season hasnt instilled even an ounce of doubt in your mind, i mean im not saying thats proving you worong, and feel free to stick to it, but it doesnt seem so obvious to me... but i guess im one of those crazy's that think the regular season means something.
> 
> Maybe your right, next year they should just drop the regular season, cus it means absolutely nothing, we'll go right into the playoffs, cus people only want to watch what matters...


In the playoffs, its all up for grabs. I think everyone will agree with me on that one. You can beat a team in the regular season, and still lose to them in the playoff. Its like Derek Harper just said in the Mavs post game show (GO MAVS!) , its when you do "it" in the playoffs that youre recognized. And like I said, until the Nets can do some damage in the playoffs, theyll just be another team like the Heat. Good team but not championship material. Yes, the regular season does mean something, but do you really think the nets will dominate the heat in a playoff? Nope


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am glad Nets fans are really confident in their team, I just hope it doesnt lead to disappointment in the post season. The Heat still have Shaq and that makes a world of difference. They are the favorites in that matchup, but I like what I am seeing from the nets, and am hoping they can beat the Heat


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

like another poster said...

in 2004 (i think) The Grizzlies beat the Spurs in the regular season series 4-0. Guess what happened in the playoffs when these 2 teams met? yep, The Spurs swept the Grizz...

the regualar season does have meaning, but dont judge completely by it. The playoffs is a whole another level


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> cry me a river. Excuses, excuses, excuses. You have been making nothing but them each and every time the nets have beaten miami this season. Quite frankly, enough is enough. EXCUSES wont cut it in the playoffs, and that is the truth.


the funny thing is, even with shaq out 20, Zo around 15, Williams around 15 and Posey 10 we still have a better record

what is the nets excuse for losing to a bunch of crappy teams before the hot streak? 

excuses wont cut it in the playoffs. Im dying to see the Nets board after they are eliminated. Hopefully for your sake it wont be as bad as the 2 full pages of excuses like when you lost to the heat earlier this year.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> I stopped reading when you said Walker was an upgrade.


upgrade over laettner.........most definately

better than anyone on the Nets bench- most definately

the guy gets way to much slack....he does nothing to help his team yada yada yada.....He has made it farther in the playoffs then Vince Carter ever has. He isnt a star player or a great one, but he is a solid player to have off the bench that could go off every couple games. Dont like the guy much, but he has versatility on the offensive end and could catch fire


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Why are Net fans talking about "excuses"? What's the reason the Nets were swept by the Heat in the postseason last year with the exact same roster they have now? RJ not acculmated into the system? That's an "excuse", right?

Fact is there's every reason to believe the Nets have zero shot at beating the Heat. If the Heat aren't healthy, then they may very well lose a postseason series to the Nets. And you can say the exact same thing about the Nets if they aren't healthy, only with more certainty (in that scenario the Heat would probably sweep them...again).


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

EHL said:


> Why are Net fans talking about "excuses"? What's the reason the Nets were swept by the Heat in the postseason last year with the exact same roster they have now? RJ not acculmated into the system? That's an "excuse", right?


they seem to be convinced that contrary to public opinion of wade being the difference maker in the series, that Eddie Jones was god and the heat are nothing without him.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Wow...Guess you're forgetting the '01 playoffs...


 Vince Carter made it to the 2nd round! OOOH!


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

The main reason why I feel that the Nets have a legitimate shot at beating the heat is a very simple rationale, The Heat got rid of 3 or the 4 members of the team that single handedly, put the Nets over their knees and spanked them right out of the playoffs, and embarrassed them in the regular season. Dooling, Jones, and Jones, those three torched us in last year, we had absolutely no answer for them and the Nets record last season reflected that, the Nets could not even buy a win against the Heat last year. This the Year the Net defense has improved, and coming into the post season they are becoming increasingly more confidence, most importantly they show they can beat the Heat. The bottom line while, I do believe the nets can win; it will not be easy by any stretch of the imagination. I really do not care that the heat are 2-12 against division leaders or that the Nets are probably going to be the hottest team coming into the playoffs, because when it comes down to it the Heat are going to ball as is Jersey the post season is completely different from the regular, there could be upsets and you that know anything can happen, all I know for sure is that it is going to be a dogfight, an intense battle and most of all entertaining, I cannot wait!


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Nets vs Heat is going to be a very good series,IF it happerns as I think anything can happen in the post-season. The Heat and the Nets' first round matchups aren't guaranteed(Only in the freakin NBA are fans arleady talking about 2nd and 3rd round matchups,that aspect I hate about this league).

But,we have to be frank,if this matchup does occur,the Nets are like the bright young students who have very good potential and have done every single thing they could possibly have done to maximize that potential.

While MIA is the smart kid who thinks he doesn't need to study to get an A. He can turn it on/off at any time. 

Nets fans can predict a victory by saying:
-The defense has greatly improved

-The Big 3's unselfishness displayed throughout the entire year makes it so any guy can get hot at anytime.

-Krstic's sweet jumpshot makes post-players pay for clogging up the lane to stop VC penetration,and going back to the previous point,Carter will dish it off the Krstic everytime. He's that unselfish,and if he takes to the hole,Krstic is there for the weakside rebound.

-Our ability to rotate 2 great perimeter defenders such as Kidd and RJ puts fans at ease when they think of guys like Lebron and Wade coming to town,and if you just tell that Vince guy to consistently put up a defensive effort,he can be added to that rotation of key perimeter defenders.

-Collins has done a phenomenal job guarding Bigs. I don't know about all that "best post defender in the league" talk. I think it's just a case of the Nets fans trying to give Collins an identity since his use his defense,rebounding here and there,picks and an occasional jumper. Cliffy's done a nice job and Krstic can thrown in there. A nice rotation of 3 bigs guarding the other elite bigs,with Collins being the catalyst.

-We have a big 3 that can cause matchup problems for any team and it has been proved this year.
If we take MIA,for example,Kidd posts up Lil white chocolate,Carter can take anybody from the heat. They have no one.Posey:not good enough. Payton:You're kidding me,right?. Wade: I can't offer a comment based on what I've seen of his defensive play,but I heard he was average at best. 

Nets fans,feel free to add on reasons why we win this probable series,but things backed up by substance.

While reading these NJN vs MIA threads,the only reason I think MIA fans believe they'll win that series is because:

-We have Shaq.
-We have Wade.
-We whooped you last year.

Nothing of substance. At the beginning of the year,MIA was sentenced to the ECF. Not because they were that good,just because they were the only reasonable choice. IND?No. Nets at that point?HELL NO.

I think MIA fans have fallen in love with that idea so much that they can't face facts. They've eaten up what the media has force-fed them. _"...Well,any team with Shaq is definitely a contender..."_

Who is this..."Shaq"? The guy who's been injury-prone the last couple of years?The guy who thinks he can coast through an entire year,not doing anything out of the ordinary for a man of his stature,and turn it on in the playoffs?Ohh _that_ Shaq. Well,he is a shade of his former himself. The greatest version of Shaq is the one who dominated 82 games of the season and then dominated for 16 to 26 games in the playoffs en route to an NBA championship.

MIA fans think they will beat NJN in a probable series for the simple fact that they are the mighty,mighty Heat. When,if they open their eyes just a little,they'll see a sample of the truth. 

At this point,the Nets are the superior team while the Heat are favorites because they're the Heat. I can live with that.But being "The Heat" doesn't make you the winner of a series,but a "favorite". And in a 2 seed vs 7 seed matchup,the "favorite" prevails. but in a 2 seed vs 3-seed matchup,the "superior team prevails".

If the Nets I know show up against the Heat if they do meet(I'm not even surprised if the Heat or Nets lose in the 1st round..Though I'll be mad if the latter happens),the Nets win in no more than 6.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

f22egl said:


> Vince Carter made it to the 2nd round! OOOH!


Its not the fact that he made it to the 2nd round, its how he did it. How can anyone say he didnt step up if they didnt watch those playoffs


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

EHL said:


> Why are Net fans talking about "excuses"? What's the reason the Nets were swept by the Heat in the postseason last year with the exact same roster they have now? RJ not acculmated into the system? That's an "excuse", right?
> 
> Fact is there's every reason to believe the Nets have zero shot at beating the Heat. If the Heat aren't healthy, then they may very well lose a postseason series to the Nets. And you can say the exact same thing about the Nets if they aren't healthy, only with more certainty (in that scenario the Heat would probably sweep them...again).


Lets just look at it this way. The Nets have won what, 14 games in a row. Amongst those teams have been some of the best in the league. Now you can say its the regular season, but the interesting thing about this wins is the fact that they won it with DEFENSE, and most will agree that in the playoffs defense is the key to wins. Miami hasnt shown that they can do that, the Nets have. Why shouldnt the Nets be confident that they can beat the Heat.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> Fact is there's every reason to believe the Nets have zero shot at beating the Heat. If the Heat aren't healthy, then they may very well lose a postseason series to the Nets. And you can say the exact same thing about the Nets if they aren't healthy, only with more certainty (in that scenario the Heat would probably sweep them...again).


You keep saying "if the heat aren't healthy" there's no If about it. The Heat AREN'T healthy, and they WON'T be healthy. Have the heat been healthy all year? What makes you believe they are going be healthy when they play the Nets? One of the big reasons why the Heat won't make it to the ECF. They have never been healthy and they won't be healthy. And that statement begins and ends with the Diesel. Though you can also apply it to Dwayne Wade, Zo--every key player on their team is banged up and will be banged up come the seond round.

Who is healthy on that roster? Haslem?


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Who is healthy on that roster? Haslem?


Dont forget Antoine walker is healthy too. But yes i dont think the heat will be 100% healthy anytime this season.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

sic_D said:


> Dont forget Antoine walker is healthy too. But yes i dont think the heat will be 100% healthy anytime this season.


I think they will in the postseason.. wait.. J-Will where art though??


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

sic_D said:


> Dont forget Antoine walker is healthy too.


The one guy they need injured.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> The one guy they need injured.




lol


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

It just comes down to chemistry. Like predicted Walker messed it up!


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> It just comes down to chemistry. Like predicted Walker messed it up!


 The Heat (for now), have the 2nd best record in the East and they are approaching 50 wins for the 2nd time in 2 years. Theyare slightly worse but that can be attributed to Eddie Jones and Damon Jones leaving, Shaq being injured for a significant portion of the beginning of the season, and the addition of a lot of new players. I would not balme Walker for why the Heat have not been as good this year. What will determine whether or not that is a good trade or not is what sucess they will have in the postseason anyways.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Its not the fact that he made it to the 2nd round, its how he did it. How can anyone say he didnt step up if they didnt watch those playoffs


 The fact is Shaq has 3 rings and whenever he does not make it past the 2nd round, it's a failure. Whereas for Carter, making it to the 2nd round has been a rarity in his career.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Well of course not

Nets will suprise everyone this year


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I vote to ban this guy.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> The one guy they need injured.


 :laugh: 

Best post on this thread....should also sum it up why the Heat won't make it to the ECF.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

sic_D said:


> Dont forget *Antoine walker* is healthy too. But yes i dont think the heat will be 100% healthy anytime this season.


:laugh:


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Nets vs Heat is going to be a very good series,IF it happerns as I think anything can happen in the post-season. The Heat and the Nets' first round matchups aren't guaranteed(Only in the freakin NBA are fans arleady talking about 2nd and 3rd round matchups,that aspect I hate about this league).
> 
> But,we have to be frank,if this matchup does occur,the Nets are like the bright young students who have very good potential and have done every single thing they could possibly have done to maximize that potential.
> 
> ...


I want to counter certain posts but I feel this one sums up my opinion.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> upgrade over laettner.........most definately
> 
> better than anyone on the Nets bench- most definately
> 
> the guy gets way to much slack....he does nothing to help his team yada yada yada.....He has made it farther in the playoffs then Vince Carter ever has. He isnt a star player or a great one, but he is a solid player to have off the bench that could go off every couple games. Dont like the guy much, but he has versatility on the offensive end and could catch fire


I hope that both you and (more importantly) the Heat keep relying on 'Toine. I really do.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> The one guy they need injured.


 :clap:


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

ZO and Jwill should just take roids so they dominate the playoffs.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

23isback said:


> ZO and Jwill should just take roids so they dominate the playoffs.


Well we know Zo and J-Will WILL dominate the playoffs. I expect Zo to average 3 blocks per game and J-Will to average 6-7 assists per game along with 15 points. It's Walker, Posey and Payton that I am worried about.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

myst said:


> Well we know Zo and *J-Will* WILL dominate the playoffs. I expect Zo to average 3 blocks per game and J-Will to average 6-7 assists per game along with 15 points. It's Walker, Posey and Payton that I am worried about.


when in jason williams entire career has he ever dominated in the playoffs? And as for Zo, he will be coming off a 4 week layoff after injury. The earliest he is expected to play is mid first round or the beginning of the 2nd round.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> when in jason williams entire career has he ever dominated in the playoffs? And as for Zo, he will be coming off a 4 week layoff after injury. The earliest he is expected to play is mid first round or the beginning of the 2nd round.


Zo is expected back for the beginning of the first round, same as Jwill and Posey who are resting for the playoffs

as for jwill, we just need him to fill the role of ball handler and shooter, which he has done when healthy the entire season


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Zo is expected back for the beginning of the first round.
> 
> as for jwill, we just need him to fill the role of ball handler and shooter, which he has done when healthy the entire season


...and been very effective along with Wade making one of the better backcourt duos in the NBA


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

$50 PayPal wager that the Heat will beat the Nets in the postseason this year. Anyone up for it? And hell, even if Wade or Shaq are injured during the series, I won't back out of the bet, I'll take the risk and stay with it. Meaning no matter what injuries occur, the $50 wager has to stay the same, no matter what team suffers the injuries.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

EHL said:


> $50 PayPal wager that the Heat will beat the Nets in the postseason this year. Anyone up for it? And hell, even if Wade or Shaq are injured during the series, I won't back out of the bet, I'll take the risk and stay with it. Meaning no matter what injuries occur, the $50 wager has to stay the same, no matter what team suffers the injuries.


i like this idea, i would wager $100, no hesitation


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

The nets are gonna sweep them


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

AJC NYC said:


> The nets are gonna sweep them


You should take one of the bets offered above.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> You should take one of the bets offered above.


I would spend that $50 on getting an NBA live 06 on Xbox360. Because I can edit EHL being 5'11" some white due on the Lakers and used Vince Carter of the New Jersey nets keep dunking on him until the guy fouls out.

By the way, EHL, at what rating do you agree with yourself comparing with the likes of Carter, Kobe, Iveson in the NBA live 06? I dont want no excuses, if u want yourself to be 99 at all aspect of the game, Vince Carter is still going to jump over you no matter what.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

> I would spend that $50 on getting an NBA live 06 on Xbox360. Because I can edit EHL being 5'11" some white due on the Lakers and used Vince Carter of the New Jersey nets keep dunking on him until the guy fouls out.


LOL! He still hasn't lost his touch.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

John said:


> I would spend that $50 on getting an NBA live 06 on Xbox360. Because I can edit EHL being 5'11" some white due on the Lakers and used Vince Carter of the New Jersey nets keep dunking on him until the guy fouls out.
> 
> By the way, EHL, at what rating do you agree with yourself comparing with the likes of Carter, Kobe, Iveson in the NBA live 06? I dont want no excuses, if u want yourself to be 99 at all aspect of the game, Vince Carter is still going to jump over you no matter what.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Classic!!!!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

John said:


> I would spend that $50 on getting an NBA live 06 on Xbox360. Because I can edit EHL being 5'11" some white due on the Lakers and used Vince Carter of the New Jersey nets keep dunking on him until the guy fouls out.
> 
> By the way, EHL, at what rating do you agree with yourself comparing with the likes of Carter, Kobe, Iveson in the NBA live 06? I dont want no excuses, if u want yourself to be 99 at all aspect of the game, Vince Carter is still going to jump over you no matter what.


I surrender. :laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

EHL said:


> I surrender. :laugh:


Why laugh? I meant it. And on your avatar, James pushed off Kobe. Should you have an essay about it. By the way, I cant believe the actual age of the Outlaw poster, the guy is here whenever James posts pops up, lmao.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

EHL said:


> I surrender. :laugh:


So EHL is actually 1 year younger than Seanet? LMAO, do we see T-mac Vs Kobe? I am Lebron James because I am th youngest and I get overrated and overhyped left and right on this forum.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

bump.

In your faces! :banana:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Gio305*
> 
> m gonna save this thread, so that later on when the Heat make it to the ECF, i can pull it out and we can all laugh at it.


 :cheers:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Lmao


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

AJC NYC said:


> The nets are gonna sweep them


Ouch. Look who barely avoided being swept by one game.

MIAMI ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> NJ=Flavor of the Month


Best post in this thread (or at least out of the 5 or so that I read on the first page).

Streaks during the regular season can be such fool's gold.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> The New Jersey Nets will. Everytime I think Miami is about to turn the corner and become a legit championship contender, someone gets injured. The chemistry is just off on that team. Antoine Walker just really ****s things up. Last year's team, while not as attractive on paper--at this point last year everyone knew their roles. This year's team, nobody knows what anybody else is doing.
> 
> Meanwhile the Nets have finally put it all together. Wouldn't be shocked if they won the title this year honestly. No team has it figured out like the Nets do right now.
> 
> The Heat are headed to a rough offseason, methinks.


Futuristxen at his finest....


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm pretty sure we could go back and find posts to prove people wrong in basically every situation.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

matt! said:


> I'm pretty sure we could go back and find posts to prove people wrong in basically every situation.


You are right, but does that mean that people can't bump posts to prove people wrong?


----------



## Spoonbender (Aug 28, 2005)

The funniest thing about this thread is the Nets fans Heat detractors slamming Walker.

Walker absolutely killed Jersey in the series from behind the arc and in the elimination game. :rotf:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Yup, this one is a big ouch. Too bad a few people didn't bet with me, I would have won a few hundred.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> :cheers:


Complete ownage, good job, repped.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

I also predicted that Detroit would sweep Cleveland, but well........


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

hahah so funny glad EHL rightfully made the right choice on who was going to win.

BTW OT are you hispanic EHL?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

As I said in the other thread, I'm glad I was wrong, because I was definitely on the heat bandwagon in the offseason with all of their moves. I like seeing Wade succeed, regardless of how much of a jerk Shaq_Diesel can be.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn riiiggghhhtttt beyotches! Gotta love all the doubters and their BS. The championship is ours!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I had the Heat from the start of the season all the way to the end. And I will say right here Heat will be back in the finals next year, becasue nobody in the East can conted with Dwyane The Great Wade, and Shaq.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nice bump! lol

i had the heat originally, id find it to prove a point if i could be bothered


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

haha, i was gonna bump this thread again, but i didnt feel like rubing it in again. lol


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Well I did it, not you.

So nyah!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

23AJ said:


> I had the Heat from the start of the season all the way to the end. And I will say right here Heat will be back in the finals next year, becasue nobody in the East can conted with Dwyane The Great Wade, and Shaq.


You gotta be ****ing kidding, have you ever heard of Kirk Hinrich?

At the beginning of the season I said Spurs over Heat in the finals. If I knew Dallas would come out of the West, I would have picked Miami to win. I still think that the Spurs would have beat the Heat in the finals though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sloth said:


> You gotta be ****ing kidding, have you ever heard of Kirk Hinrich?


you've got to be kidding me that your answer from the east for DWAYNE WADE and SHAQ is kirk freaken hinrich?
dudes good, but cmon now


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Samael said:


> I remember a week before the season started on ESPN Tim Legler and Greg Anthony both chose the Heat to win the title this year. :rofl:


The most surprising fact I found in this thread :eek8:


----------

